# Clausing Mk2 Parts



## nitroglenn (Dec 17, 2016)

Looking for a source on parts, new or used for my mk2 lathe (flat top version). Also looking for a service manual.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 18, 2016)

Glenn,

Do you mean the 12" Clausing 100 MK2 or the 6" Clausing-Atlas 6" MK2?


----------



## nitroglenn (Dec 18, 2016)

It's a 13 x 36


----------

